# DISH Fires Up Its News and Political Programming With Glenn Beck's TheBlaze



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Fires Up Its News and Political Programming With Glenn Beck's TheBlaze*

NEW YORK, NY and ENGLEWOOD, CO -- (Marketwire) -- 09/12/12 --

Beck's 24-hour News, Information and Entertainment Network Extends To Television Starting with DISH on Sept. 12 at 5 p.m. EDT on channel 212

TheBlaze Continues its Rapid Growth -- Original Content Grew the Network into One of the World's Most Subscribed-to Online Streaming Networks in Just One Year

Network has Attracted Some of the Best Up-and-coming Talent in News and Opinion Programming with Will Cain, SE Cupp, Lu Hanessian, Amy Holmes, Raj Nair, Brian Sack, Buck Sexton and Andrew Wilkow

TheBlaze Inc. and DISH Network, LLC announced today that TheBlaze, Glenn Beck's online 24-hour news, information and entertainment network will now be available on television starting, at launch, exclusively on DISH.

TheBlaze joins DISH's selection of news and commentary programming representing all points on the political spectrum, including MSNBC, BBC America, CNN, Current, Comedy Central and FOX News.

The online network launched a year ago today as GBTV and quickly grew into one of the world's largest online streaming networks. TheBlaze will be available to DISH viewers on channel 212 as part of DISH's America's Top 250 package or a la carte for $5 a month. The channel launches today at 5 p.m. EDT and customers can order a la carte starting tomorrow. TheBlaze will be available as a free preview for all DISH customers through Sept. 26.

TheBlaze will continue to be available direct to consumers through its online subscription platform as TheBlaze TV on TheBlaze.com and various Internet-connected devices.

"After being phenomenally successful with his online streaming network, we're pleased to host Glenn Beck's return to broadcast TV, especially during this exciting and important political season," said DISH CEO and President Joseph Clayton. "With Glenn's return, DISH is truly the one stop for news, opinion and perspective across the full political spectrum."

Beck said: "TheBlaze has helped revolutionize television over the Internet and now we are excited to bring the revolution back to traditional television. TheBlaze will be home to news, information and entertainment programming with the facts and stories people care about most and we look forward to kicking things off with DISH."

Christopher Balfe, CEO of TheBlaze said: "At launch, our goal was to deliver TV over the Internet, not Internet TV. Twelve months later, we've succeeded beyond our wildest imagination with content that built one of the world's largest subscription streaming networks. We are pleased to have attracted the attention of a world-class television distribution partner like DISH. We are excited to continue to grow TheBlaze."

Glenn Beck's TheBlaze is a news, information and entertainment network dedicated to delivering high quality programming 24 hours a day, seven days a week led by Beck's daily TV show.

TheBlaze will continue to grow its slate of shows which already includes an opinion show hosted by Andrew Wilkow, the reality show Independence USA, the kid's show Liberty TreeHouse, the news show Real News, and the comedy news show The B.S. of A. TheBlaze has attracted some of the best up and coming talent in news, information and opinion programming like Will Cain, S.E. Cupp, Lu Hanessian, Amy Holmes, Raj Nair, Brian Sack, Buck Sexton and Andrew Wilkow.

The Network's web site at TheBlaze.com finished August with its best ever month hosting over 9 million unique visitors. The site will continue to include a mix of free original reporting, curated content and opinion pieces.

Led by Balfe, TheBlaze's executive team brings years of experience from leadership level positions in television and media.

Joel Cheatwood, President & Chief Content Officer of TheBlaze, was a Senior Vice President at FoxNews and CNN and oversees programming.

Lynne Costantini, former EVP of Affiliate Sales and Marketing at Scripps Networks Interactive and SVP of Programming at Time Warner Cable, Inc. leads the distribution strategy for TheBlaze in a consulting capacity. Costantini negotiated TheBlaze's relationship with DISH and will do the same with other distributors.

Kraig Kitchin, President & Chief Revenue Officer, co-founded Premiere Radio Networks -- the top radio network in the country and the distributor of Glenn's radio show. He will continue to grow the network's strong advertising base and deep relationships with advertisers.

Betsy Morgan, President & Chief Strategy Officer, was CEO of The Huffington Post and a Senior Vice President at CBS News and oversees strategy for the network.

Carolyn Polke, President & Chief Operating Officer of TheBlaze, will continue to spearhead the network's rapid growth in digital media.

_About Dish_

DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides approximately 14.061 million satellite TV customers, as of June 30, 2012, with the highest quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation's subsidiary, Blockbuster L.L.C., delivers family entertainment to millions of customers around the world. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.

_About TheBlaze_

Glenn Beck's TheBlaze is a news, information & entertainment network dedicated to delivering high quality programming 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. The exclusive provider of Glenn's daily television broadcast, TheBlaze also offers a full slate of thought provoking news and opinion shows like Real News and Wilkow, late night comedy like BS of A, family-friendly programming like Independence USA and Liberty Treehouse, provocative documentaries and other original specials covering a myriad of entertaining and enlightening topics. TheBlaze, which receives 9 million unique online visitors per month, is the only network where you can find the facts and stories you care about most. TheBlaze - Truth Lives Here.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moderator Note: While "The Blaze" is a political channel DBSTalk is not a political discussion forum. Please keep this in mind during the discussion that follows.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

They don't have AMC, but they'll add something like this? And note, I'm not opining on his political content, simply that he will, at the outset, probably have pretty low viewership. They must be getting this cheap/free.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

JosephB said:


> They don't have AMC, but they'll add something like this? And note, I'm not opining on his political content, simply that he will, at the outset, probably have pretty low viewership. They must be getting this cheap/free.


That's what they said about Fox News, which has turned into a juggernaut.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's a helluva comedian. Should be fun.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd rather watch the Test Pattern Channel.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I'd rather watch the Test Pattern Channel.


I think that people will get more content and information out of the test pattern channel.... But, the few times I watched this character before he got fired from Fox, he was funny with his chalk board in a 'head shaking way'...


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> I'd rather watch the Test Pattern Channel.


+1


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

Bet that Beck is paying dish to air this crap!


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

This almost would make me switch to Dish.... Come on D* hint hint!!

Good on Dish!


----------



## john71 (Jan 22, 2010)

can't wait until 5 PM.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I'm going to second James' moderator note... Please do not evolve this into a political discussion that would close the thread._


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Here's the link to the New York Times article that Glenn mentioned on the radio show this morning. It claims that Dish is paying "a small per subscriber fee" to carry the channel. He goes from 300,000 or so viewers on-line to what, six or seven million potential viewers at AT250 and up?

A good move for both Glenn and Chuck, IMO.


----------



## Tribbs (Feb 12, 2012)

!pride

When will channel 212 show up in the Guide listing? 
I don't see it there yet in my "Everything Package".

:biggthump


----------



## chrisrosenb (Feb 20, 2009)

Tribbs said:


> !pride
> 
> When will channel 212 show up in the Guide listing?
> I don't see it there yet in my "Everything Package".
> ...


It does not officially start until 5:00 pm today.

If Directv does not pickup The Blaze network, I will be switching to Dish.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I would like to see D* pick up The Blaze.. (and H2 HD for that matter!)


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

This make me think about LEAVING Dish! BARF!


----------



## chrisrosenb (Feb 20, 2009)

clapple said:


> This make me think about LEAVING Dish! BARF!


What is wrong with more channel choices?

What are you afraid of?

No one is required to watch all of the channel.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Amen to that



SayWhat? said:


> I'd rather watch the Test Pattern Channel.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Aw shucks, I thought he was going to be hired to replace Olbermann on Current TV.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> I'd rather watch the Test Pattern Channel.


but the Test Pattern Channel costs too much for Dish to pick it up.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

EdJ said:


> I think that people will get more content and information out of the test pattern channel.... But, the few times I watched this character before he got fired from Fox, he was funny with his chalk board in a 'head shaking way'...


For the record (again) *Glenn Beck left FOX News Channel on his own accord. He was not "fired" He wanted to do his own thing without having network bigwigs telling him what he can and can't say. * Love him or hate him more power to him!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd like to set a timer for his 5 PM show but it's not yet in the EPG.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Best part about this announcement is that it is not coming to D*, or at least not yet.

Glenn was wonderful on the radio. I really enjoyed listening to him. On TV? Blecchhhh!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Could a few of you chaps read post #2, please.


----------



## HCN3 (Feb 16, 2008)

The bigger story here is not the politics of Glenn Beck but the process that brought this channel to the larger audience in my opinion. Creating an online only network with the production value that eventually grabs the attention of the big broadcast providers is not a small feat. I have watched Current, DemocracyNow, et al. The production value of the programming on the Blaze just seems to outshine the "cable access" feel of those networks. It is the discussion of the content of that production that will close this thread which is another debate for another day.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

by the way if you want the channel and dont have AT250 you can add it alacarte for $5


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

webby_s said:


> This almost would make me switch to Dish.... Come on D* hint hint!!
> 
> Good on Dish!


This might explain the fleet of Dish of installers in the neighborhood this morning..


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

chrisrosenb said:


> What is wrong with more channel choices?
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> No one is required to watch all of the channel.


You're absolutely right. Whatever network one chooses to watch is his own business.


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

anopro said:


> Bet that Beck is paying dish to air this crap!


No, the press release says that Dish is paying a small subscriber fee for the rights to air the network.


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations to Glenn for getting his network on Dish. As someone who watches everything from Current and MSNBC to Fox News Channel, having one more choice is great. I say the more opinions on either side of the political spectrum the better.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

like i said on the other thread about this i'd rather pay $5.00 a month for dish not to carry this channel! (if i was with dish which i'm not)


----------



## Tribbs (Feb 12, 2012)

john262 said:


> Congratulations to Glenn for getting his network on Dish. As someone who watches everything from Current and MSNBC to Fox News Channel, having one more choice is great. I say the more opinions on either side of the political spectrum the better.


Current TV is Al Gore's :lol: propaganda channel - Just sayin'.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

celticpride said:


> like i said on the other thread about this i'd rather pay $5.00 a month for dish not to carry this channel! (if i was with dish which i'm not)


and I would pay DirecTV $10 a month to carry it..


----------



## etirvan (May 23, 2010)

anopro said:


> Bet that Beck is paying dish to air this crap!


Don't know if you realize this or not, but Beck is actually more popular than most other radio hosts. Millions were regularly watching his show when he was on Fox News. He regularly dominated the time slot before he decided to quit to start his internet business. Many want to watch his show online, but simply don't have the money to afford it. This is an excellent workaround.

Question, why would Dish NOT pay to air Beck's network? Beck has a humongous following. Many people likely signed off of Dish Network, pay tv in general, because of Beck leaving Fox News. This is Dish Network getting those customers back into the pay tv fold. Excellent business decision on Dish's part.

You do realize that Beck has millions more followers than the likes of those such as Olberman, Mathews, and even those on network television, don't you? Some people actually like to listen to the truth every now and then, lol. What Dish is gaining here are the millions of people who follow Beck and don't want to spend money on an internet or radio show.

Now, that is as political as I go. And I will not be posting again on this matter for fear it may become even more political. But this is an excellent business decision on the parts of Beck and Dish. Beck grows his audience. At the same time, Dish grows its customer base. How is that ever a bad idea? Besides that, TheBlaze TV will be much, much more successful than the likes of Current TV or OWN, lol. It has proven to be already.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

So, "Face in the Crowd" gets 24/7 national TV carriage.

Not even Andy Griffith got that.

I would not want to be around Bill O'Reilly today.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

etirvan said:


> Beck has a humongous following.


So did Jim Jones and Shoko Asahara.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: The channel lit just before 3pm (per the Uplink Activity).


----------



## etirvan (May 23, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> So did Jim Jones and Shoko Asahara.


I'm sorry, who and who, lol?

Seriously, though, I do know who you speak of, and their followings were not even large at all. Their followings were even lower than Olberman's, and that's saying a lot trust me, lol.

Beck has a following of millions. Jim Jones and Shoko Asahara couldn't even reach 1,000. Just saying. Also, Jones and Asahara are NOTHING like Beck. Beck actually cares about other people. Beck actually cares that humanity succeeds. Beck doesn't really wish death on anyone like Jones and Asahara did.

Ok. Signing off for good now because I will leave it at that. There's no point in going further.

Note: I apologize if the joke at the start offends anyone who hates making light of the dead. My intention isn't to do so. It's just to point out how Beck is a far cry away from them.

Good bye, and I'm off.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

I am willing to wage that The Blaze will outpace Oprah's Network in a very short time.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> BTW: The channel lit just before 3pm (per the Uplink Activity).


I can see 212 but there is no guide data past 4:30 PM. I tried to set a DVR timer for 5:00 but couldn't. I ended up setting a timer for the last lasted program @4:30 and then added an hour to the ending.

As someone who has Glenn's first day on Headline News as well as his first day on FNC archived on an external hard drive, I wanted to be sure to get his first day on Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You should at least have present and next program listed on 212 ... the rest will appear when the EPG updates (typically overnight).


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Channel should be renamed "Spreading hate and fear channel"


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> You should at least have present and next program listed on 212 ... the rest will appear when the EPG updates (typically overnight).


I was home briefly around 4:00 PM. I saw the end of Glenn's radio show and the beginning of Liberty Tree House. There was a second Liberty Tree House that started at 4:30 and that was the end of the guide data. I unplugged the DVR to try and force a refresh of the guide but no luck. That's why I set the timer with the extension. We'll see what I get


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BTW: I wonder if we'll ever get The Blase in HD? After all it's in HD on the web.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I liked Glenn Beck when he was on B104 in Baltimore.

I don't think I will be watching much of this network though.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

This is a new low for dish!!


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> This is a new low for dish!!





ehren said:


> Channel should be renamed "Spreading hate and fear channel"


Uh NO ONE is forcing you too watch ch 212 just like Im not forced to watch MSNBC or Current Tv---thank God! ....and bravo dish to Dish for providing GBTV/The Blaze... And A quick Peek at Direct tv's Facebook page seems to indicate any loses from GBTV will be made up with ex Dtv customers wanting it too...and I would also Refer you to post# 2 as Mr. Long ask this thread not turned political


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

Not in HD ROKU has it in HD.

If you do not like The Blaze do not watch it. End of story.


----------



## Tribbs (Feb 12, 2012)

TimCoh said:


> If you do not like The Blaze do not watch it. End of story.


The issue is not that they do not want The Blaze.
The issue is they don't want YOU to see and hear a different point of view.

OK, I'm done with the politics in here.

CONGRATS to DISH and Mr. Beck!


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Moderator Note: While "The Blaze" is a political channel DBSTalk is not a political discussion forum. Please keep this in mind during the discussion that follows.


How can one discuss a political channel and it not be a political discussion? ...look for creative ways to do the "skirt" dance!?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

satlover25 said:


> How can one discuss a political channel and it not be a political discussion? ...look for creative ways to do the "skirt" dance!?


Simply stay away from named politicians, political groups, inflammatory language and name calling. Most have been mature enough to be able to express an opinion one way or the other without crossing any lines. Keep it clean.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> and I would pay DirecTV $10 a month to carry it..


+1

Except I already do pay that for the online sub :lol:


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

waxdonuts said:


> I am willing to wage that The Blaze will outpace Oprah's Network in a very short time.


lol. Not a big task.

posted before about my take on this guy, but hey, I agree, don't watch it if you don't like it.

What would have been cool, if dish would have offered something else [ another movie channel?] along with this political one. I think a balance would have been fair.

How many [decent] channels have we gained back since losing amc? [ and the other 3, and yeah, I'd rather watch IFC or Sundance than blaze.

Adding 212 to my package doesn't make me all warm and fuzzy.
Don't care if he was cheap.

It's like adding another espn or info-mercial channel. No joy here.

This is JMO, and I stand by it, for all the fans of blaze.........


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

TimCoh said:


> Not in HD ROKU has it in HD.


Not in HD, but it looks pretty darn good for SD. Of course, up until a few months ago, I had D*, so almost all SD looks good to me now.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder what the deal is, GB seems pumped about his Dish Launch but is preaching to the subs to keep the money flowing....I guess the Dish deal was not so much. The SD is pretty good, could HD be far away? GB says he's going to change the way we watch the news. :lol:
I just wish AMC and Voom were still around, oh yea and multi network time zone feeds in HD, and maybe "Sunday Ticket".... :icon_stup


----------



## Drex5000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I think that the market is starving for something like Beck. I'll be interested to see how it does ratings wise. What I mean, without veering into any ideology, is that there is a strong market for what Beck offers. You don't get it on any of the major networks, and you really don't get it on Fox News. Hannity is probably the closest thing, but other than that a lot of Fox is down the middle, and I know people will disagree. 

If Beck does well, I think people need to see that first, what an accomplishment to come from Internet TV to a major carrier. But secondly, it's not that Beck would have brought his Beck-brainwashed followers to Dish, but that he is serving a severely underserved market. Watch it blow up. How do I know? I see so much resistance to it. If it didn't have the resistance it would be ho-hum blase...for better or worse, this is the new divided America we live in, blame who you will. Partisanship will be part of TV viewing from here on.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

356B said:


> I wonder what the deal is, GB seems pumped about his Dish Launch but is preaching to the subs to keep the money flowing....I guess the Dish deal was not so much. The SD is pretty good, could HD be far away? GB says he's going to change the way we watch the news.


I think he wants to keep the internet base of support intact. They simply don't to lose the revenue. I suspect you won't see any Blaze TV content on the Dish on Demand service. If you want it on demand, it'll be 10 bucks a month.

The Dish launch is just the beginning. In fact, according to Christopher Balfe, the CEO of TheBlaze, Satellite and cable operators approached them about carrying the network, not the other way around. If they are successful in getting distribution on other Cable and satellite operators, the revenue and viewers will be significant.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Drex5000 said:


> Well, I think that the market is starving for something like Beck.


We already have Boomerang.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

mitchflorida said:


> That's what they said about Fox News, which has turned into a juggernaut.


*Jug·ger·naut*

   /ˈdʒʌgərˌnɔt, -ˌnɒt/ [juhg-er-nawt, -not] noun

1. (often lowercase) any large, overpowering, destructive force or object, as war, a giant battleship, or a powerful football team.

2. (often  lowercase) anything requiring blind devotion or cruel sacrifice.

3. Also called  Jagannath. an idol of Krishna, at Puri in Orissa, India, annually drawn on an enormous cart under whose wheels devotees are said to have thrown themselves to be crushed.

4. A misguided and often inaccurate source of faux news.

:lol:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

On the one hand I can respect Glenn Beck for apparently overcoming some pretty serious addictions and his business acumen. It's a neat trick to build a following year after year. Not everyone can do that.

At the same time, I can be repulsed by his methods.. Claiming that someone is un-American because a staff member has a grandmother who's cousin was married to a person who's uncle might have had ties to terrorists... Or fomenting fear in his program about the economy and saying the people are running to precious metals - followed up by a commercial for Goldline???

Look, I don't like Beck. But I can't stand "Honey Boo Boo", "Toddlers & Tiaras" and 90% of the other crap that's out there. He can state his peace and I can call him out when he lies. I can also show some admiration for some of the Friday shows he did - I think he called them "Founding Father's Fridays" that showed some interesting and less-known facts (yeah, I looked them up afterwards) from early in our nation's history. I think that's one reason I dislike him so much - he put so much research into THOSE shows to get the truth out, but then contrasted it with the polar opposite the rest of the week...


----------



## Tribbs (Feb 12, 2012)

djlong said:


> At the same time, I can be repulsed by his methods.. Claiming that someone is un-American because a staff member has a grandmother who's cousin was married to a person who's uncle might have had ties to terrorists...


Can you please show me a link to support your assertion.



djlong said:


> Or fomenting fear in his program about the economy and saying the people are running to precious metals - followed up by a commercial for Goldline???


The "global" price of gold hasn't gone from less than $300/Oz to over $1,700/Oz or the "global" economy tanking because of Glenn Beck. That is a certainty. You may want to "refresh" your thoughts.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess you need to read it first!



rtd2 said:


> Uh NO ONE is forcing you too watch ch 212 just like Im not forced to watch MSNBC or Current Tv---thank God! ....and bravo dish to Dish for providing GBTV/The Blaze... And A quick Peek at Direct tv's Facebook page seems to indicate any loses from GBTV will be made up with ex Dtv customers wanting it too...and I would also Refer you to post# 2 as Mr. Long ask this thread not turned political


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I suspect GB will be relegated to something similar to the religious/faith based networks Dish carries, once the shine is gone. The religious nets must have some relative following to stay viable. GB fits that demographic and ideology, so for Dish I suspect again... it was a calculated and safe move.
One major issue GB should be concerned about is the paying subscribers. If Dish and others, (GB's words) are picking up his channel the internet audience will shrink because Dish and "others" will be bundling the programming into their packages the faithful could already be paying for.
Regardless we shall know in a few months perhaps a year how this went. 
I have to say I did watch him last night and he clearly see's this as a triumphant return to mainstream television. He claims he has major plans for exciting events, provocative programming and surprises to come....Say what you want about GB's politics...it does appear he has an idea that Dish and "others" consider good enough to get in bed with....at least for the time being.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

You have to regard Glenn Beck as a marketing genius. Oprah Winfrey started her own Cable Channel and it has already lost a staggering $350 million dollars, with no end in sight. Beck could have started a network like that and lost money and control. He did it in his own unique way and will be making money hand over fist in terms of profits.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

mitchflorida said:


> You have to regard Glenn Beck as a marketing genius. Oprah Winfrey started her own Cable Channel and it has already lost a staggering $350 million dollars, with no end in sight. Beck could have started a network like that and lost money and control. He did it in his own unique way and will be making money hand over fist in terms of profits.


And, according to him, he and his company are completely debt free. A web site with 75+ million page views per month, A 24/7 TV channel that will soon be in front of a majority of TV homes, A radio show on 400 or so radio stations (with a new $100 million five year contract) and soon, a 24/7 radio network patterned after Blaze TV. As well as publishing, documentary and live stage show ventures and a large non-profit charity organization. Much of this accomplished in the last two years. A marketing genius indeed!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Check out this Dish page

E* is "Fair and Balanced"


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

hysterical.

not everyone is into politics and/or sports.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Michael P said:


> Check out this Dish page
> 
> E* is "Fair and Balanced"


Dish certainly got politics covered with those choices.....Notice GBTV is At250 and Current is At200....While I have At250 enjoying ch212 that seems interesting....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unlisted in that advertisement, but DISH also has Free Speech TV on channel 9415. It is available in all levels of programming as a "Public Interest" channel. Perhaps DISH should move it to channel 213 so it can be more easily found among the news/information channels.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Michael P said:


> For the record (again) *Glenn Beck left FOX News Channel on his own accord. He was not "fired" He wanted to do his own thing without having network bigwigs telling him what he can and can't say. *Love him or hate him more power to him!


Sure, sure. That's it all right. Not really, but keep on thinking that. Fox was bleeding advertisers. That's was the reason, Fox News let him save face and pretend like it was a mutual decision.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Is The Blaze a one man show or does he have other commentators / hosts as part of the service? 

I think the website is run somewhat like the Huffington Post with lots of contributors, but I wonder how much of any one person could generate enough content for radio, tv and the web.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

mitchflorida said:


> You have to regard Glenn Beck as a marketing genius. Oprah Winfrey started her own Cable Channel and it has already lost a staggering $350 million dollars, with no end in sight. Beck could have started a network like that and lost money and control. He did it in his own unique way and will be making money hand over fist in terms of profits.


I think your assessment is a bit premature. GB is very definitely an acquired taste, and while he may be very successful with his online 'channel', it is not a given that his channel on regular TV will be a success.

I know of one radio personality that gets huge audiences, has an 'online' version of his show also available that is doing quite well. Yet when he was on TV he was a dud and didn't last long. That person is Rush Limbaugh.

So time will tell if this is really a good move and if GB can have the success he now enjoys as an online personality as he moves back into TV. His Fox departure was not wholly his decision as he was costing them ad money.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rob said:


> Sure, sure. That's it all right. Not really, but keep on thinking that. Fox was bleeding advertisers. That's was the reason, Fox News let him save face and pretend like it was a mutual decision.


Im a Conservative and I agree 100% with your statement above... as All advertisers on Fox are NOT conservative.... that said Becks Departure is the main reason I quit watching Fox...Glad to see 212 is available to those who Choose to watch it.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Is The Blaze a one man show or does he have other commentators / hosts as part of the service?
> 
> I think the website is run somewhat like the Huffington Post with lots of contributors, but I wonder how much of any one person could generate enough content for radio, tv and the web.


granted its early in the networks life but He has several other commentators I've seen on there... and a lot of historical founding father educational fill in programming as well ...


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> I think your assessment is a bit premature. GB is very definitely an acquired taste, and while he may be very successful with his online 'channel', it is not a given that his channel on regular TV will be a success.
> 
> I know of one radio personality that gets huge audiences, has an 'online' version of his show also available that is doing quite well. Yet when he was on TV he was a dud and didn't last long. That person is Rush Limbaugh.


But we do have his ratings over the 2+ years at Fox News and those numbers at 5 PM were impressive to say the least.










www.thewrap.com/media/article/behind-glenn-beck-fox-news-slumping-ratings-24967

Even with the decline, over 2 million viewers in Feb. 2011 still took everybody else to the cleaners, including nearly every other news/opinion show in prime time, not just at 5 PM.

Based on that, I think it's safe to say that he will have very respectable numbers on Dish and the other multichannel providers as he launches on them. And this is not just 60 minutes at 5 PM and it won't be just opinion programming. He mentioned just yesterday that he wants to "fast track" a Nightline style show to air this fall and run at least though December. He also hinted that a hard news show is in development.



> So time will tell if this is really a good move and if GB can have the success he now enjoys as an online personality as he moves back into TV. His Fox departure was not wholly his decision as he was costing them ad money.


He wasn't costing them revenue, the leftist ad boycott was. It will be much harder to do that this time around. It is and will be an interesting journey to watch.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jaspear said:


> He wasn't costing them revenue, the leftist ad boycott was. It will be much harder to do that this time around. It is and will be an interesting journey to watch.


LOL! He most certainly was the cause of those ad dollars going away, which in fact, made Fox lose revenue.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

James Long said:


> Unlisted in that advertisement, but DISH also has Free Speech TV on channel 9415. It is available in all levels of programming as a "Public Interest" channel. Perhaps DISH should move it to channel 213 so it can be more easily found among the news/information channels.


Interesting.

Excellent suggestion. Just added that to my channel list.

I would like to see 9410 [link tv] added to the 200's as well.

Now we're getting to "balanced".

Thanks, james


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> LOL! He most certainly was the cause of those ad dollars going away, which in fact, made Fox lose revenue.


The old chicken or egg argument. Ultimately, it was unsuccessful, as evidenced by channel 212.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Fox put new folks in the seats, 3 attractive women, a comic...sort of, a ex-baseball player turned stock exchange guy, turned conservative talking head and a overweight ex-druggie/alcoholic ex-political operative turned Christian good guy liberal....and a few fill ins here and there.
The ads are rolling in, rating are up, the girls are pretty, the debate is rigged against the liberal and all is good in the time slot for Fox.
GB brought to much drama and baggage for the advertisers Fox had in place, it's better where he is....


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> I know of one radio personality that gets huge audiences, has an 'online' version of his show also available that is doing quite well. Yet when he was on TV he was a dud and didn't last long. That person is Rush Limbaugh.


I watched Rush's TV show. It was not carried on many stations and those that did for the most part carried it at 2 AM (in fact the only station to give him a decent time slot was WNWO in Toledo, OH). I had to use my VCR to time shift his show which was carried on WKYC in Cleveland.

Rush was not a dud on TV, he just tried TV too soon, before there were cable channels that would have carried his show. His show was in the early 90's. That was before FOX News (only CNN at the time who would not have ever considered running his show). There were only around 36 channels on cable at the time. It also was before DVR's, all there was was VCR's. His "affiliates" were OTA stations scattered in various markets (i.e. no nationwide exposure, you had to live in one of the cities that had a station that carried his show). The internet was in it's infancy at the time too.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rush may very well been ahead of the times when he was on TV, but all his physical quirks and movement, while loved by those that are 'rushies', weren't appreciated by anyone else.

I'd say that if Rush were to try to come back to TV again, the end result would be the same.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

ehren said:


> Channel should be renamed "Spreading hate and fear channel"


GB promotes founding principles and believes that our government is spending us into bankruptcy toward an eventuality like what is happening in Europe. What part of that is hateful?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a extreme centrist, but I loved watching GB. To me, it was like watching a bad TeleEvangelist - tons of drama, bad acting, tears, and passion. And I LOVED that chalkboard!

To me, it was as funny as the news parodies on Comedy Central. Yes, it was very entertaining to me. Granted, some of his views were beyond crazy to me, but that's fine - it's a free country.

As a former "morning zoo" type DJ, he gets the entertainment aspect of his job, and he sure does play it well.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Jaspear said:


> Not in HD, but it looks pretty darn good for SD. Of course, up until a few months ago, I had D*, so almost all SD looks good to me now.


I have to disagree, the SD looks like crap on my 60" tv. Where is the HD if it is available in HD?


----------



## pjazz (Dec 13, 2008)

rtd2 said:


> Uh NO ONE is forcing you too watch ch 212 just like Im not forced to watch MSNBC or Current Tv---thank God! ....and bravo dish to Dish for providing GBTV/The Blaze... And A quick Peek at Direct tv's Facebook page seems to indicate any loses from GBTV will be made up with ex Dtv customers wanting it too...and I would also Refer you to post# 2 as Mr. Long ask this thread not turned political


They almost are litterally. All of a sudden this channel popped up on my guide personal favorite list this stinks of a political advertisement and one more reason why I'm thinking of dumping dish.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> I'd rather watch the Test Pattern Channel.


I LOVE that station.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

pjazz said:


> They almost are litterally. All of a sudden this channel popped up on my guide personal favorite list this stinks of a political advertisement and one more reason why I'm thinking of dumping dish.


 I noticed that too, it showed up in my Favs....unannounced, but I could don't care. GB is an interesting sideshow attraction for me...occasionally.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

What was on 212 before? Maybe you had it in your favorites list when it was something else.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

olds403 said:


> I have to disagree, the SD looks like crap on my 60" tv. Where is the HD if it is available in HD?


When I put it up side by side in PIP with another SD Channel (as example "Current") it clearly looks better to me. My guess is Beck's Mercury Arts is providing it in HD and Dish is doing the down convert.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> What was on 212 before? Maybe you had it in your favorites list when it was something else.


212 was NASA TV until a few weeks ago. I did not have 212 show up on my favorites lists that would not have included NASA TV but on a previous receiver new channels would occasionally show up on favorites lists. I always assumed that it was so people saw the new channels and could delete them if they wanted instead of missing a channel addition.

BTW: NASA TV was moved to channel 286, next to the DISH Earth channel.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> 212 was NASA TV until a few weeks ago. I did not have 212 show up on my favorites lists that would not have included NASA TV but on a previous receiver new channels would occasionally show up on favorites lists. I always assumed that it was so people saw the new channels and could delete them if they wanted instead of missing a channel addition.
> 
> BTW: NASA TV was moved to channel 286, next to the DISH Earth channel.


Which is a much more likely reason than some conservative propaganda.



pjazz said:


> They almost are litterally. All of a sudden this channel popped up on my guide personal favorite list this stinks of a political advertisement and one more reason why I'm thinking of dumping dish.


Nobody forced you to watch it. Juts remove it. Tempest in a Teacup.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

But no local CBS in Columbus and no Big Ten Network. And no AMC. Seriously considering dropping Dish even though I mostly side with them in their negotiations. At some point I just need the damn channels.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

EdJ said:


> ... the few times I watched this character before he got fired from Fox, he was funny with his chalk board in a 'head shaking way'...





Michael P said:


> For the record (again) *Glenn Beck left FOX News Channel on his own accord. He was not "fired" He wanted to do his own thing without having network bigwigs telling him what he can and can't say...*


*



djlong said:



...I can be repulsed by his methods.. Claiming that someone is un-American because a staff member has a grandmother who's cousin was married to a person who's uncle might have had ties to terrorists...

Click to expand...




Tribbs said:



Can you please show me a link to support your assertion...

Click to expand...




david_jr said:



GB promotes founding principles and believes that our government is spending us into bankruptcy toward an eventuality like what is happening in Europe. What part of that is hateful?

Click to expand...


























*


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought Dish was trying to keep my costs down? I lose award winning high quality tv shows on AMC, lose our Big Ten channel, and I get the Glenn Beck channel?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

fudpucker said:


> I thought Dish was trying to keep my costs down? I lose award winning high quality tv shows on AMC, lose our Big Ten channel, and I get the Glenn Beck channel?


One has nothing to do with the other. Beck is here because he and Dish agreed on a price... AMC and Big Ten are gone because they did not agree on a price.

No more, no less. Don't try to make something where there isn't something.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> One has nothing to do with the other. Beck is here because he and Dish agreed on a price... AMC and Big Ten are gone because they did not agree on a price.
> 
> No more, no less. Don't try to make something where there isn't something.


AMEN! The Blase is in AT 250 so after the free preview 212 will go away for all those who don't want the network. Also for those who do want the channel but not the rest of the AT250 pack The Blase will be alacarte. The political networks the Blase-haters want are all in lower priced packs so there is no room to complain. This is a win-win situation.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Keeping this politically neutral - Dish *is* keeping your costs down. I *guarantee* you that Glenn Beck is seeing less per subscriber than AMC is asking for.

Like I said, I may not like his politics, but I respect his business acumen. He's doing what's necessary to grow his business.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> One has nothing to do with the other. Beck is here because he and Dish agreed on a price... AMC and Big Ten are gone because they did not agree on a price.
> 
> No more, no less. Don't try to make something where there isn't something.


All I'm saying is that, for the same monthly fee I was paying about a month ago, I have lost two channels that I valued quite a bit and picked up one I wouldn't watch if they paid ME .70c a month. Just frustration.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Our power over channel choosing is either suggestion and/or exit, meanwhile Dish ALWAYS has the final say -"take it or leave".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Our power over channel choosing is either suggestion and/or exit, meanwhile Dish ALWAYS has the final say -"take it or leave".


I have only found a couple of channels that cannot be hidden and locked out on my receiver ... they are test channels put there so one can tell what orbital locations are received without going through the menus. Otherwise any channel that offends can be locked out. On my receiver all of the shopping channels are locked out and hidden. There are also several other channels that I have locked and hidden which I will not list here because it would serve no purpose ... the point is, it is easy to remove a channel from your receiver.

Removing a channel from payment is a harder matter ... TheBlaze being an AT250 channel it (once the preview ends) will not be paid for by most DISH customers. For the few million who will, like it or not, pay for it they will receive over 30 other channels plus the Encore movie package in AT250 that AT200 subscribers do not get. Some fraction of the $10 AT250 subs are paying extra for AT250 will go for TheBlaze. But some fraction of that $10 will go for other channels that may not be desired. Unfortunately not all channels are desired by all people.

Cue the standard rants on a la carte options. Ok, now we've covered that lets get move on.

There are a lot of channels on DISH to enjoy ... and a few that I don't enjoy. Fortunately no one is forcing me to watch any channel and at the end of the day the channels I want to get are worth the price I am paying ... so the rest of the channels I get and don't watch are free.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

fudpucker said:


> All I'm saying is that, for the same monthly fee I was paying about a month ago, I have lost two channels that I valued quite a bit and picked up one I wouldn't watch if they paid ME .70c a month. Just frustration.


I suppose... but remember when Dish picked up AMC a couple of years ago? Did they raise fees immediately that month?

You seem to be expecting a price drop and an immediate one at that... but not willing to pay extra if they add something.

Meanwhile... on any given uplink, Dish is likely to add something I might like OR something I'm completely disinterested in seeing... but I'm not their only customer. Just like how Wal-Mart sometimes puts stuff in the front of the store that I don't care about... I just walk past it those weeks and head to the stuff I want.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ehren said:


> Channel should be renamed "Spreading hate and fear channel"


Amen


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

ehren said:


> Channel should be renamed "Spreading hate and fear channel"


Or Syfy2....:lol:


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

...or, The Anti-Caliphate Channel".


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

tuned in for about 8 minutes a few days back and listened to some guy named wilkoz shouting at his listeners/viewers.

gave me a headache just trying to focus on whatever he was saying.

If he's the tip of the iceberg................


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm curious if there's been such an outpouring of hate or call for censorship for any other E* or D* channels? There are at least several existing channels that routinely spread false information, fear, and hate with a lot of shouting. Do they get equal treatment? What's so special about the Blaze to have people publicly state they they'd pay more to have it deleted from the channel lineup? I don't watch the channels I don't like but I'd never consider publicly advocating their censorship. Isn't that supposed to be decided by ratings and market forces?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

The market eventually dictates the outcome. Say what you want, "Blaze" aka GB is a marginal channel. "Current" is another marginal channel and I've wonder aloud to my more liberal friends how long it will be profitable....if it is at all. The same is true of "Blaze" and I have a feeling that after the election and if Obama wins...all bets are off, either way. The yelling and obnoxiousness gets really boring after the first 15 minutes.
Now... if the AMC thing could only get fixed....:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tigerwillow1 said:


> I'm curious if there's been such an outpouring of hate or call for censorship for any other E* or D* channels? There are at least several existing channels that routinely spread false information, fear, and hate with a lot of shouting. Do they get equal treatment? What's so special about the Blaze to have people publicly state they they'd pay more to have it deleted from the channel lineup? I don't watch the channels I don't like but I'd never consider publicly advocating their censorship. Isn't that supposed to be decided by ratings and market forces?


We try and keep the noise down here on the news channel complaints because people tend to go into political off-topic and against-the-rules discussions... so the closest thing we have are the complaints about LOGO at one time when it was added... and semi-regular anti-ESPN rants.

So... there are other channels that create ire and rile people up from time to time... and they aren't all politically-based reasons for disliking a channel.

Honestly, though, I can't see why people can't just turn the channel OR lock it out of the EPG if they really don't want to watch any particular channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I expect TheBlaze will do fine ... it has an audience. That audience may or may not include you or me, but there seems to be an audience for it.

I also would not pin its success or failure on the outcome of the election. Mr Beck and his fellow hosts will find something to talk about ... whether it is a president they don't like or an opposition party that is blocking the president's plans. I'm sure they will have an opinion and someone will want to hear it.

And those that don't want to hear it will have over 250 other video and music channels to choose from.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

tigerwillow1 said:


> I'm curious if there's been such an outpouring of hate or call for censorship for any other E* or D* channels? There are at least several existing channels that routinely spread false information, fear, and hate with a lot of shouting. Do they get equal treatment? What's so special about the Blaze to have people publicly state they they'd pay more to have it deleted from the channel lineup? I don't watch the channels I don't like but I'd never consider publicly advocating their censorship. Isn't that supposed to be decided by ratings and market forces?


It's simple they're reading from the playbook and repeating the talking points. It has been shown that ridicule and labeling someone hateful or racist does more damage to that person than arguing your version of the facts against their version of the facts. It is how Jon Stewart makes a living.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey, I'm all for free speech, you just don't have to yell it at me.

356 is right, gets real boring quickly, and loses my attention like right now.

As far as stewart and colbert, they at least have the ability to make me laugh, so there is entertainment value there.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

satcrazy said:


> Hey, I'm all for free speech, you just don't have to yell it at me.
> 
> 356 is right, gets real boring quickly, and loses my attention like right now.
> 
> As far as stewart and colbert, they at least have the ability to make me laugh, so there is entertainment value there.


Well Glenn makes me laugh at times. Have you ever seen his "More on Trivia" game? He is not always shouting (unless you definition of "shouting" is hearing anything counter to your beliefs, even if it's whispered).


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Michael P said:


> Well Glenn makes me laugh at times. Have you ever seen his "More on Trivia" game? He is not always shouting (unless you definition of "shouting" is hearing anything counter to your beliefs, even if it's whispered).


Nope, haven't seen it.

Common guy, if you have to raise your voice to make your point, you are treating the masses like a child. Like posting in caps, nobody enjoys it.

There's alot of the spoken word out there that is counter to what I believe [ without getting political here] and it isn't decibels above normal hearing levels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> Common guy, if you have to raise your voice to make your point, you are treating the masses like a child. Like posting in caps, nobody enjoys it.


When I flip around the channels, I see a lot of people yelling on a lot of channels.

We really don't want this to be overly political here, so I won't go into specifics... but I honestly see stuff I like and stuff I hate from all sides of the discussions on various news channels.

My #1 gripe is that we don't have any one channel that is completely unbiased. They all have a bias towards something... so I have to take bits and pieces from all of them in order to piece together reality.

I don't begrudge anyone his or her favorite personalities or news channels, but beyond that I wish we could get one that just gives us straight info without editorial... and then the rest of the time I can be entertained.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

How does Dish or Direct know how many people are watching any particular channel? It's easy to count the ala carte subscribers to The Blaze or similar channels, but how can they tell what channels AT250 subscribers are watching, when the channels are bundled in the package?

Changing the subject, Beck said on his radio show today that The Blaze will "soon" be on "all cable networks".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I understand that DISH receivers connected to a phone line or the Internet (as all receivers should be connected) can report back basic statistics. This is used to help target advertising placed by DISH on channels.


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

I liked him when he was on Fox. 

I don't plan on watching something in SD and have to pay more for it. If it was included in the 120+ and up, and in HD, I would tune in sometimes. 

But there is not much thrill in watching somebody talk into the microphone for radio on tv. 

Slowly moving pictures of the "subject" of discussion are not very entertaining.

:nono:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

While Glen's radio program is part of TheBlaze lineup, his formerly web only evening video show is aired on TheBlaze and there are non Beck hosted programs as well where the camera and people in front of it move.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Klatu said:


> But there is not much thrill in watching somebody talk into the microphone for radio on tv.


Howard Stern did OK when he paraded out the Strippers and Hos.


----------



## uawildcat7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Is the blaze going to have hd channel anytime?


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish it would be included in the 200 package. But i think i will add it anyway being i do not subscribe online.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

uawildcat7 said:


> Is the blaze going to have hd channel anytime?


It's a radio show with pictures, visually HD is an unnecessary expense in my opinion.:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> I expect TheBlaze will do fine ... it has an audience. That audience may or may not include you or me, but there seems to be an audience for it.
> 
> I also would not pin its success or failure on the outcome of the election. Mr Beck and his fellow hosts will find something to talk about ... whether it is a president they don't like or an opposition party that is blocking the president's plans. I'm sure they will have an opinion and someone will want to hear it.
> 
> And those that don't want to hear it will have over 250 other video and music channels to choose from.


+1

I simply don't add this one to my EPG and move on.

There.

Now that was soooo hard.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

356B said:


> It's a radio show with pictures, visually HD is an unnecessary expense in my opinion.:lol:


You could make the same argument about all of the news channels as well as the sports channels, using that logic.

I believe someone posted before, though, that there are HD shows available with the streaming package... so I would think they would like to also get that up on Dish eventually.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You could make the same argument about all of the news channels as well as the sports channels, using that logic.
> 
> I believe someone posted before, though, that there are HD shows available with the streaming package... so I would think they would like to also get that up on Dish eventually.


 Unless the news is hot and the anchors are too it's background noise in my house....HD is non essential for news or commentary, serious news that is.:lol:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> While Glen's radio program is part of TheBlaze lineup, his formerly web only evening video show is aired on TheBlaze and there are non Beck hosted programs as well where the camera and people in front of it move.


Almost every program on The Blase has multiple camera angles and moving cameras (sometimes moving a bit too much IMO). I guess they saw the "radio with pictures" argument, perhaps from watching Don Imus's televised radio program, and wanted to spice things up. Even shows that are not on the radio (such as "Real News") get the cinema vérité treatment.


----------

